# Look 595 Team



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

I understand that there will be 595 "original" as well as a 595 "ultra" and a 595 "team. It's also my understanding that the original will hit shops within the next few days, but that the ultra and team version will not be available until November.

Tino and/or Wrench Science-Tim, is the above true? Also, what makes the team version different from the original and ultra versions?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's how the lineup will work for both 585 & 595.

There is a black/polished color called 'Origin' that is a bit more subdued (graphically). This is the one that most of you have seen by now, with the outlined '585/595' decals.

There will be the Team colors, which are the white bikes.

There will be a limited version called the 'Origin Blue' which will be a white/blue bike with a painted seatpost that matches the frame color.

The 'Ultra' version uses a different lay-up of carbon & also uses uni-directional carbon as the top layer & is 15% stiffer that the standard frames. It won't cost any more than the others & is almost the exact weight.

We will begin shipping the 'Team' 585/595's today & 'Origin' will be avail in a few weeks (@ week 1 of Aug). The 'Ultra' will be shortly after that. 

I hope that helps.

T


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Tino,

Is that going to be the 585 Ultra available shortly, or also the 595 Ultra? I heard, perhaps not so reliably, that 595 Ultra would not be available until November.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Geometry*

Tino,

Has the geometry for the 595 been released yet? Is it the same as the other S-XL Look Frames?

Has Look said what the point of the Ultra is or why not make all frames 15% stiffer and ditch the regular version? Is the regular version that stiff to begin with?

I must say the 595 might be the coolest bike to come along in some time. Drool factor = 1,000,000.


----------

